# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Góp ý về hỗ trợ quảng cáo trên diễn đàn

## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

1/ Hôm nay vô tình vào trang chủ của forum, kéo con chuột xuống dưới mới thấy lòi ra quảng cáo shop của các bác nhà ta như bác Thư Laser, Luyến CNC, CNC24h, CNC Store, muabanlinhkiencnc... Còn ngay trang chủ của chúng ta thì chẳng thấy quảng cáo của các bác ấy đâu cả. 

*Đề nghị Ếch vui lòng kéo quảng cáo của anh em ra chỗ nào dễ thấy dễ nhìn hơn, hoặc cho xuất hiện ở nhiều chỗ hơn, để mọi người còn biết mà ưu tiên mua hàng của anh em thay vì các chỗ không có tóc để nắm, hay dính phốt như Đông Phương Bất Bại hoặc bạn Ng... bên CNC TL chẳng hạn*

2/ Một số cụ khác hàng họ rất ngon nhưng lại ko biết có chỗ quảng cáo trên forum, như em chẳng hạn  :Wink:  hoặc lão Nhật Sơn Electronic, hoặc lão Nam CNC xxx hoặc lão Bin Laden Vietnamcnc chiên gia gia công cnc số 1 chẳng hạn.

Do đó em đề nghị lão Ếch phải ra 1 bài về thủ tục hành chính *"Em muốn quảng cáo trên forum thì phải làm sao đây?"*

3/ Cuối cùng là về việc lão ấy đang miễn phí quảng cáo: em hỏi lão ấy thế phí hàng tháng bao nhiêu, lão ấy kêu "quảng cáo miễn phí".
Óe, sao mà lão ấy "dại" thế, tiền hosting thì lão ấy cứ phải trả đều đều tháng này qua tháng khác, năm này qua năm khác; tối ngày thì cứ phải ngồi canh diễn đàn diệt xì pam, giải quyết khiếu kiện của các đồng chí trên diễn đàn, đụng một tí là Ếch ơi ếch à.... rảnh gúm...

Do đó em đề xuất thế này: coi như chúng ta thuê lão Ếch trông coi diễn đàn này để anh em chúng ta có chỗ tán phét, có chỗ mua bán ve chai, có chỗ đặt biển quảng cáo online, ... Do đó bù lại chúng ta cũng phải phụ lão tí. 

*Em đề xuất là các bác đặt quảng cáo trên diễn đàn trả cho lão ấy một số tiền nho nhỏ hàng tháng, như 100K/tháng, chẳng đáng bao nhiêu hết so với các đại da trên đây nhưng nó sẽ công bằng hơn cho cái lão Ếch cứ tối ngày "ăn cơm nhà vác tù và hàng tổng"? Còn đại da như Nam Sơn chẳng hạn mà thọt dzô thì cứ chém thẳng tay* 

4/ Nếu được, tại sao chúng ta ko làm thêm 1 tab ngay trang chủ quảng cáo hàng hóa của các lão trên diễn đàn này nhỉ. Ví dụ các mẫu máy CNC hot của Luyến Yến, máy laser của lão Thư, các sản phẩm trang trí cửa sắt của Mr. L, các sản phâm phay CNC đẹp như mơ của Giang Bin Laden...?
Như em là hôm trước qua lão Giang nhờ vả mới thấy là hàng hóa của lão ấy ngon thật, biết thế khỏi tốn mấy trăm triệu chế máy cnc làm gì

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Diyodira, ducmoctx, duonghoang, GOHOME, h-d, haignition, iamnot.romeo, khoa.address, Luyến, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, thuhanoi, tiinicat, TRI_THANH_CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em ủng hộ 2 tay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em ủng hộ 2 tay


mình cũng ủng hộ 2 tay, nhưng đừng phân biệt đại da hay bụng 6 múi, mà phải công bằng mới có sự phấn đấu làm mạnh.
thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em cũng đồng ý theo bác gà. Không thu phí quảng cáo nó sẽ tràn lan ra lúc đó không biết kiểm soát sao. Em tưởng cái đó trước giờ là có phí đó ạ. Thu 100k cũng vừa phải nên em nghĩ có tí phí cho người bán có tí trách nhiệm ạ. :-)

----------


## Luyến

Ủng hộ 2 tay các bác ạ.

----------


## ktshung

Em ủng hộ hai tay, có thêm mấy Link cho mục Japan Anti Virus nữa thì tuyệt

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Xin cảm ơn tình cảm các bạn dành cho diễn đàn nói chung, cũng như BQT nói riêng.

Vấn đề banner quảng cáo đã được BQT nghĩ đến từ lâu, và BQT cũng đã nhận được nhiều đề nghị hợp tác đặt banner quảng cáo trên diễn đàn có tính phí. Tuy nhiên, thời gian qua BQT nhận thấy lượt xem (view) trên diễn đàn vẫn còn thấp. Nên các đề nghị đặt banner đều được BQT quyết định miễn phí cho các banner mà các bạn thấy ở phần Side Bar.

Gần đây, thấy tốc độ phát triển của diễn đàn đã đi vào ổn định, lượt xem vượt mức 2000 lượt/ngày. BQT đã & đang bàn giải pháp hợp tác đặt banner quảng cáo có tính phí. Nhưng hiện tại vẫn chưa đi đến thông nhất. Nhân bài viết của bạn Gamo đề cập đến việc Nên thu phí đặt banner, nên mình xin trình bày thêm vài ý, mong là các bạn sau khi xem qua cho thêm ý kiến góp ý để BQT có thể làm tốt hơn nữa cũng như có sự đồng thuận từ thành viên.

1. Chủ đề này xem như là chủ đề trao đổi mở về các nội dung có thể sẽ thu phí trên diễn đàn.
2. Quyền lợi & nghĩa vụ của thành viên không hề thay đổi sau khi các vấn đề đang được bàn đi vào hiện thực. Cụ thể là những nội dung, quyền & quyền lợi của thành viên từ trước đến giờ là *miễn phí* thì giờ vẫn vậy. Kể cả các chủ đề bán hàng vẫn được miễn phí như hiện nay.
3. BQT đang xem xét việc đặt banner, kích thước banner & tính phí đặt banner thế nào cho hợp lý, sau bài viết này, BQT sẽ đặt các banner thử nghiệm để mọi người có thể tham khảo nhanh kích thước, vị trí và tần suất xuất hiện trên diễn đàn.
4. BQT đang xem xét tăng thêm dịch vụ cho người bán hàng chuyên nghiệp & có đăng ký, có tính phí. Cụ thể là mở thư mục con cho người bán, người bán có nhiều quyền hơn trong việc quản lý bài viết cũng như không bị giới hạn chủ đề bán hàng. Tất nhiên, như đã nói ở trên, thành viên diễn đàn vẫn có quyền mở chủ đề bán hàng như hiện nay và nhất là *miễn phí*.

Dưới đây là báo cáo phát triển của diễn đàn sau 3 năm đi vào hoạt động.


Kích thước diển hình của banner

Kích thước 240x120 pixels


Kích thước 240x60 pixels

----------

Diyodira, h-d, huanpt, Luyến

----------


## ducmoctx

Thấy bài này của cụ Gamo log vào like luôn. Kích thước Banner nên để 240x120 sẽ ghi được đầy đủ thông tin hơn và đặt banner ngoài trang chủ thay các quảng cáo của google Ếch ạ. Về phí duy trì có thể tùy theo vị trí ngang dọc mà phí sẽ khác nhau.

----------


## solero

Về việc bố trí thứ tự, theo em cứ làm như anh gồ là thông minh. Bác ếch đưa ra giá cố định, ai trả cao hơn thì lên đầu, ít hơn thì ở dưới.
Ngoài trang chủ ra bác Ếch nên xem xét thả quảng cáo vào trên Banner trong từng topic, sau bài viết #1 của page ... để tăng hiệu quả quảng cáo.

----------


## biết tuốt

em ủng hộ ý kiến của lão gà béo , thứ nhất là lấy chỗ cho ae tán phét ,
 thứ nhì là cũng để mấy bác bán hàng thêm trách nhiệm gữi lấy uy tín khi bán hàng(đôi khi do sơ xuất mà mất lòng khách) 
và cái mục đích to tổ bố nữa là kích động trí tò mò của các em yêu khoa học    đây chính là động lực là nơi ươm mầm những tài năng tương lai để tiến thêm bước nữa các iêm ý sẽ đưa nền công nghệ nước ta sánh vai cùng lào hao hao băng la đét xì  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ducmoctx

Hôm nay vào 4frum thấy đã xuất hiện banner ở trang chủ.
Mình xin đăng ký CNC24H ở vị trí banner đầu tiên bên trái. 
Lúc nào 4frum bắt đầu triển khai thì BQT thông báo cho toàn thể anh em nhé

----------


## Nam Long

E cũng xin đăng kí baner MTA.VN ở vị trí thứ hai sau bác ducmoctx luôn. Lúc nào BQT triển khai thông báo thì em vào đăng kí tiếp a  :Smile:

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Lần nữa, cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm!

Theo thông tin ban đầu từ các bạn, và thử nghiệm đặt banner trên diễn đàn. Đã có 04 thành viên đề nghị đặt banner. BQT tạm chốt danh sách & tiếp tục mở rộng thêm.

Hiện tại BQT dự định sẽ đạt banner tại các vị trí.
*Vị trí 1*
Kích thước 240x120Phía dưới banner chính của diễn đàn (hoặc bên dưới mục "Thống kê" ở trang chính diễn đàn) như hiện nay. Banner này sẽ hiện thị ở tất cả các trang.
*Vị trí 2*
Kích thước 240x120Phía phải, vị trí SideBar, chỉ hiện thị khi ở trang chính diễn đàn.
*Vị trí 3*
Kích thước 240x120Phía dưới mỗi bài viết #1 trong trang nội dung

Vậy:
03 vị trí có tần suất xuất hiện khác nhau, và độc lập nhau.
Vị trí 2 có tần suất xuất hiện thấp nhất.

Ngoài ra BQT đang chuẩn bị nền tảng để có thể quản lý tốt hơn các banner, đồng thời có thể theo dõi lượt view & lượt click.

----------

anhcos

----------


## thucncvt

Em cũng  xin đăng ký 1 vị trí ,Lúc nào BQT triển khai thông báo em .

----------


## inhainha

Đề nghị đấu giá banner đi bác admin. Mỗi tháng hoặc 3 tháng đấu giá banner một lần. Diễn đàn cung cấp ra số lượng và vị trí mỗi banner và tùy thuộc vị trí đẹp xấu, ai trả giá cao hơn sẽ thắng. Không có chuyện xí trước xí sau  :Big Grin:  . Chưa biết giá cả như thế nào mà mấy bác đặt gạch lung tung, lúc thấy cái giá thì vứt gạch lại đó ai nhặt?  :Big Grin:

----------

h-d, haianhelectric

----------


## CNC PRO

Các bạn cứ "gạch đá" và góp ý thoải mái ạ!
BQT sẽ theo dõi các ý kiến đóng góp, cố gắng dụ trù các tình huống, đưa ra giải pháp tốt nhất có thể rồi sẽ đưa ra thông báo chính thức sau.
Khi có thông báo chính thức BQT sẽ chủ động liên hệ với các bạn đã đặt chổ. Nếu các bạn xác nhận vẫn tham gia thì sẽ có ưu tiên riêng  :Smile: .

Về chi phí, BQT cũng sẽ cân nhắc, sao cho chi phí là hợp lý nhất. Sẽ không có chuyện thừa cơ "cắt cổ" đâu, các bạn cứ an tâm về điều này.

@inhainha
Ý của bạn cũng rất hay, BQT sẽ suy nghĩ về đề nghị này.

----------


## Luyến

Admin chèn vào nhưng trang như này dối mắt lắm để quảng cáo ở đầu trang thôi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Admin chèn vào nhưng trang như này dối mắt lắm để quảng cáo ở đầu trang thôi


Chính xác  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

Mấy bác xài free thì mấy bác cũng chịu khó nhìn cái quảng cáo một chút. Chứ quảng cáo mà đưa ra góc hay xó nào đó thì ai mua quảng cáo hả bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy bác xài free thì mấy bác cũng chịu khó nhìn cái quảng cáo một chút. Chứ quảng cáo mà đưa ra góc hay xó nào đó thì ai mua quảng cáo hả bác


Là sao hả bác ? Thành viên dùng free thì là dân đen hả bác ? Còn bác là dân gì ? Có cần gắn cái mác thương gia dưới nick của bác cho nó khác dân đen ko ? Thêm luôn danh hiệu nhà sản xuất cho các doanh nhân thành đạt có tiền thuê quảng cáo luôn thể ?

Cụ Ét cho em gạch đá thì em mạn phép cụ em xin phát biểu ạ : Mấy cái ô quảng cáo của cụ dự sẽ làm nhìn chướng lắm ạ.

----------

Diyodira, huuminhsh, Mạch Việt

----------


## thucncvt

> Đính kèm 29391
> 
> Admin chèn vào nhưng trang như này dối mắt lắm để quảng cáo ở đầu trang thôi


Em cung nghĩ vậy .chèn ở giữa  nó thế nào ấy , để đầu hoặc cuối thôi ,tránh như thằng DĐ camcad

----------


## inhainha

> Là sao hả bác ? Thành viên dùng free thì là dân đen hả bác ? Còn bác là dân gì ? Có cần gắn cái mác thương gia dưới nick của bác cho nó khác dân đen ko ? Thêm luôn danh hiệu nhà sản xuất cho các doanh nhân thành đạt có tiền thuê quảng cáo luôn thể ?
> 
> Cụ Ét cho em gạch đá thì em mạn phép cụ em xin phát biểu ạ : Mấy cái ô quảng cáo của cụ dự sẽ làm nhìn chướng lắm ạ.


Ái chà. Do tư tưởng dẫn đến đánh giá sai. Mình cũng như bác thôi, có đóng góp gì cho diễn đàn đâu. Ý mình nói dân xài free như mình và bác chịu khó để quảng cáo đập mặt một chút để diễn đàn có kinh phí hoạt động. Bác đòi dời vào hốc thì ai mà mua quảng cáo để có kinh phí duy trì diễn đàn. Bác xài google hay facebook nó có hỏi mấy bác quảng cáo như thế nào đâu, nó vẫn đập vào mặt vẫn phải chịu.

----------


## Diyodira

> Là sao hả bác ? Thành viên dùng free thì là dân đen hả bác ? Còn bác là dân gì ? Có cần gắn cái mác thương gia dưới nick của bác cho nó khác dân đen ko ? Thêm luôn danh hiệu nhà sản xuất cho các doanh nhân thành đạt có tiền thuê quảng cáo luôn thể ?
> 
> Cụ Ét cho em gạch đá thì em mạn phép cụ em xin phát biểu ạ : Mấy cái ô quảng cáo của cụ dự sẽ làm nhìn chướng lắm ạ.


bữa giờ tui cũng không hiểu từ sài free là ntn, nghe có vẻ phiến diện quá xá.
nhân đây "ếch" cũng phải sáng suốt chứ đừng mê muội quá sẽ có tác dụng phụ là điều chắc chắn.
thanks

----------


## CKD

> bữa giờ tui cũng không hiểu từ sài free là ntn, nghe có vẻ phiến diện quá xá.
> nhân đây "ếch" cũng phải sáng suốt chứ đừng mê muội quá sẽ có tác dụng phụ là điều chắc chắn.
> thanks


Mê muội quá là thế nào vậy bác? Bác có thể nói rỏ hơn xíu hộ em với.

----------


## Diyodira

> Mê muội quá là thế nào vậy bác? Bác có thể nói rỏ hơn xíu hộ em với.


Chèn cái quãng cáo vào giữa trang trông thô thiển là một minh chứng dễ thấy nhất, không hiểu ai xuôi khiến "ếch", chỉ có người ngoài cuộc mới thấy.
đừng ngộ nhận với face hay gì gì đó sẽ xảy ra ngộ độc.

thanks

----------


## Diyodira

dẹp ba cái quãng cáo panel linh tinh đó đi, trừ mấy thằng to béo ở ngoài nước, chẳng hạn Delcam, Hass, hay Fanuc, còn ở VN ư? mấy ông to béo bảng biểu oai vệ chưa chắc làm ăn đàng hoàn bằng mấy ông chỉ cần một chiếc nickname trên một diễn đàn nào đó, cho nên bằng cách hiệu quả là cho mỗi ông đăng ký một gian hàng (có thu phí) với các quyền có thể tương tác giữa người bán và người mua, về lâu dài sẽ hiệu quả và công bằng, nền tản để forum tồn tại vững vàng và uy tín.
vì sao bỏ không theo lối mòn: vì tôi thấy ông nào cũng cần dương panel lên to, rõ và trung tâm nhất, vậy bao nhiêu cho đủ? mấy ông lâu nay có panel cứ chớp chớp quay quay chá chá chưa chắc làm ăn có uy tín và hiệu quả bằng cái nícknam, toàn là mượn đầu heo nấu cháo, nếu theo lối mòn thì vô tình chúng ta tạo thêm giá trị ảo cho những chiếc panel đó và ngày càng nhiều người bị lừa xong mới biết.
nhiêu đó thôi, mai rãnh viết tiếp.
thanks ae phản biện và góp ý nhiệt tâm cho diễn đàn ngày càng lớn mạnh và bền vững.

----------

CKD, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

ếch đâu mà ếch, dân chủ mà , cũng phải có sự đồng ý đồng lòng nhiều anh em mà.

mấy hôm nay mấy cái mục quảng cáo để tạm xem như thử cho anh em xem trước đó mà , cái gì nó khác khác là thấy khó chịu thật , hơi rối mắt , tui thì thấy bây giờ đa số máy tình dùng màn hình 7:19 , nên chiều ngang dài xọc , thôi thì đưa qua 1 bên như bên phải chẳng hạn , ai muồn thấy tự họ sẽ liếc mắt nhìn , hoặc đầu trang hay cuối trang chứ phang vào giữa khó chịu thiệt.

tiêu chí của cncprovn là nghiêng về kĩ thuật và chia sẽ chứ không chú trong vào kinh doanh , tự nó sẽ có giá trị của nó , khi nó có giá trị thì quảng cáo trong đây ở đâu cũng có giá và ai cũng phải liếc nhìn.

cái giá 100K là cha Gà mờ đưa ra còn tui thì ít nhưng sắc ra miếng , ai chịu chơi kinh doanh thì 500K-1000K đi hehehe... 100K rẻ quá nó bát nháo mắc công tranh dành , giành đất cho ai có thực lực , còn cò con như tui thì chơi theo kiểu quánh lẻ từ trước đến giờ , có nhiêu bán nhiêu hehehe... dư dư đóng góp diễn đàn phát triển và ăn nhậu giao lưu.

----------

huuminhsh, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Xem ra làm ếch cũng khó phết nhỉ!
Khi các bác tham gia thì chẵng ai thèm quan tâm ếch đang phải làm gì. Khi có vấn đề thì đòi ếch chịu trách nhiệm, khi có mâu thuẩn thì đòi ếch phải xử, khi đưa ý kiến tham khảo thì lộ ra não ếch bé tí hoặc mê tiền mà mờ mắt.

Cơ mà.. mở cnczone lên xem thử phát. Không có ý so sánh vì ao làng & biển lớn có vẻ khập khiểng. Nhưng xem ra não ếch ở cnczone cũng có nhiều vấn đề.







Có ý kiến đóng góp là tốt, chín người mười ý mà. Có nói lên thì mới biết ai nghĩ cái gì, muốn cái gì để mà đap ứng. Cơ mà.. chủ đề này mới thử nghiệm vị trí, tham khảo ý kiến. Mọi thứ đề chỉ mới thử nghiệm xem phản hồi thế nào thôi. Cả chi phí cho 1 đơn vị bao nhiêu còn chưa có. Thế mà gạch đá kiểu ném vào mặt nhau thế này.. thì tương lai cụ ếch cũng sợ chạy mất dép, không dám ý kiến ý cò gì nữa đâu?

Ý kiến cá nhân thôi nhe... đọc xong cảm thấy vậy. Vụ não ếch trào phúng chút cho nó fun.

----------


## CKD

> dẹp ba cái quãng cáo panel linh tinh đó đi, trừ mấy thằng to béo ở ngoài nước, chẳng hạn Delcam, Hass, hay Fanuc, còn ở VN ư? mấy ông to béo bảng biểu oai vệ chưa chắc làm ăn đàng hoàn bằng mấy ông chỉ cần một chiếc nickname trên một diễn đàn nào đó, cho nên bằng cách hiệu quả là cho mỗi ông đăng ký một gian hàng (có thu phí) với các quyền có thể tương tác giữa người bán và người mua, về lâu dài sẽ hiệu quả và công bằng, nền tản để forum tồn tại vững vàng và uy tín.
> vì sao bỏ không theo lối mòn: vì tôi thấy ông nào cũng cần dương panel lên to, rõ và trung tâm nhất, vậy bao nhiêu cho đủ? mấy ông lâu nay có panel cứ chớp chớp quay quay chá chá chưa chắc làm ăn có uy tín và hiệu quả bằng cái nícknam, toàn là mượn đầu heo nấu cháo, nếu theo lối mòn thì vô tình chúng ta tạo thêm giá trị ảo cho những chiếc panel đó và ngày càng nhiều người bị lừa xong mới biết.
> nhiêu đó thôi, mai rãnh viết tiếp.
> thanks ae phản biện và góp ý nhiệt tâm cho diễn đàn ngày càng lớn mạnh và bền vững.


Thấy ý này hay. QUOTE lại phát + thanks!

----------


## Diyodira

có nói lên thì mới biết người nào nghĩ gì, và có ném đá, thậm chí ném đá to và thật mạnh để xem trình võ thuật của Admin tránh né ra sao, đỡ gạt thế nào.

đã so sánh khập khiễng thì so làm gì, luật ở nước ngoài nó khác với ta, mà khi có một thương hiệu để đưa lên panel đâu phải là chuyện dễ mà ngược lại là cực ký khó, đơn cử thằng camsoft, mình mới mua nó hai gói phần mềm (giá chát chúa) mà phải ký bao nhiêu giấy tờ cam kết về trách nhiệm an toàn; mà thật ra cũng chẳng cần so sánh làm gì, chắc gì tụi nó đã hiệu quả, mình cũng có nick trên cnczone trên 5 năm rồi và thấy giá trị giữ liệu cũng từ những năm đầu và sau thì loãng và còm trên mỗi topic cũng thưa thớt hẳn, tỉ lệ bình quân không cao so với trước.

thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em thì không thích quảng cáo .mở một web ra thấy nhiều quảng cáo rất khó chịu .
Còn cho thuê quảng cáo để lấy kinh phí duy trì web thì em không dám bàn .
Nếu có thì để ở đầu trang và cuối trang -hạn chế số lượng
Em có ý kiến như vậy.

----------


## thucncvt

Thấy nhà ta ý kiến xôm quá .Em cũng có ý riêng của mình 
- Em là người cũng có baner ở đây  ,truơc khi đặt em cung tưởng có chút phí , và đuọc bít các bác nhà ta cũng miễn phí
+ Nhưng Em sau khi có ý kiến của bác Gamo em cũng thây bình thường ,và khi càng xôm thì cũng có cái nó sao sao 
+ Và Em nghĩ  như 1 số bác là cứ như bây giờ thì ổn hơn 
  1- các baner hiện đang miến phí là của các thành viên của rum ,và chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay ,không nhiều ,
 2  Rum của chúng ta là 4rum kỹ thuật ,và có trao đổi về vật tư theo hình thức kinh doanh.
  3- trên rum của chúng ta cũng có 1 số đối tác của google có baner ,điều này quan trọng
4  từ trước tới giờ tất cả những vấn đề về trao đối vật tư hay các topic mua bán đều miền phí 
- Nhưng chúng ta không nhìn ra 1 vấn đề là 
+ Vấn đề về kỹ thuật về lĩnh vực của chúng ta không rộng lớn và chỉ xoay quanh ,để mà nay thành viên có thắc mắc mai thành viên có thắc mắc ,khi giải đáp xong là topic  trìm luôn
thế thì để co nhiều lượt view cho 4 rum thì có nhiều vấn đề nóng hổi như mấy món lạ của các bác nhà ta show lên ,lâu lâu mấy bác làm cái đấu giá ủng hộ .
- thì lượng view mới tăng thì google mới để ý đặt các nhà quảng cáo lớn 
 vậy thì các thành viên  của 4 rum chúng ta là tăng cường trao đổi ,chia sẻ kỹ thuật chuyên môn,các bài viết ,tranh luận để tăng chất lượng của 4rum ,đồng nghĩa tăng lượng view .
 thì google sẽ để ý ,để đặt quảng cáo .
 Và mỗi thành viền chúng ta cũng nên click vào các quảng cáo đó để ủng hộ 4 rum 
đó là lâu dài cho chúng ta
 Còn các baner của chúng ta hiện nay có thể 2 vị trí để cố định 1 bên và có thể xuất hiện theo tần xuât luân phiên 
- Tóm lại ý của em là chúng ta cứ như bây giờ và quy hoạch lại vị trí baner dành cho các nhà quảng cáo lớn  như hiện tai 
 - và thành viên tăng trao đối kỹ thuật ,có chât lượng ,để tăng luợng view , hãy click quảng cáo là ủng hộ 4 rum rồi .

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ nào bẩu với cụ CKD là làm Ếch không khó ??? Cụ nào bẩu vậy lên đây cãi nhau với em nào  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Về phần quảng cáo thì đương nhiên là có quảng cáo roài, mà em thấy để các ô quảng cáo như cũ cũng là ổn, thêm thắt vào các trang chỉ tổ làm thành viên ngứa mắt rồi sinh ra ghét mấy cha bỏ xiền ra mua quảng cáo, đến lúc nào đấy là ông có cần nhưng mà ông ghét mầy rùi, ông ứ thèm mua của mầy nữa, ghét cái mặt, các ông mày đang nói chuyện với nhau mà mày cứ nhảy vào rồi chổng cái phao câu vào mặt các ông mày là sao ???  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Vụ giá cả em cũng không dám bàn, chỉ thấy bên Đức nó phân chia vui vui như thế này : Ví dụ nó sản xuất ra con xe porsche chẳng hạn. Chả được cái tích sự gì cả ngoài chuyện xóc nảy đít và tiếng bô pằng pằng như của xe công nông cả. Dưng mà nó mặc nhiên cho đây là dòng xe sang, mà đã sang thì phải người có xiền mới đi được. Nó oánh tiền thuế đường một con xe như vậy gần bằng lương của một người công nhân. Gấp khoảng 20 lần các xe bình dân khác. 

Vậy là chả có con ma bình dân nào đi xe porsche cả, thậm chí xe cũ cũng không đi được, vì lấy tiền đâu ra mà trả thuế đường ( cái này nó thu 1 năm 1 lần )

Vậy là mấy cha nhà giàu, các vị thành đạt đổ xô đi mua porsche mà chạy. Không cần nói nhiều, đi xe porsche ở Đức là biết dân thu nhập cao rùi, dân thành đạt rùi .... khỏi mất công quảng cáo nha ....

Vụ quảng cáo ở diễn đàn cũng nên như vậy, bác nào nhu cầu ít thì lập gian hàng, có lịch sử rõ ràng nha, người này người kia mua máy mua đồ rồi nha .... cãi nhau cũng vào đấy mà cãi ... 

Cụ nào làm ăn nhớn nhớn tẹo, đủ tiền thì thuê cái biển hiệu lập lòe ở chỗ mấy cái bảng các cụ Luyến, plasmaviet, cnc24h. laser.... đang có í..... Em là em có cái biển lập lòe ấy là các biết tầm của em rồi nhé, một năm mà em làm dưới 10 con máy thì không có cửa trả tiền biển hiệu đâu nhá... các bác biết tầm rồi thì các bác mua hàng của em khỏi lăn tăn nữa nhé .... Khác quái gì mấy cha đi porsche bên đức, các bác nhẩy  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Nam CNC

thế thì giá tới nóc luôn đi anh em , cho anh em khác biết có cái biển hiệu thì tầm cỡ lắm đó.

nhiều người đọc đến đây thì tự hỏi lại , web là cây đinh gì mà phải tốn tiền to cho cái biển hiệu ???!!! em thì thấy cái web này toàn đao búa không , chém tá lả , anh nào mà trụ được thì cũng toàn cao thủ nên tin cao thủ còn hơn tin mấy ông ở đâu không biết, cái biển hiệu nào ở đây mà chưa bị giang hồ đồn thì kể như an tâm nha.

----------


## Diyodira

> thế thì giá tới nóc luôn đi anh em , cho anh em khác biết có cái biển hiệu thì tầm cỡ lắm đó.
> 
> nhiều người đọc đến đây thì tự hỏi lại , web là cây đinh gì mà phải tốn tiền to cho cái biển hiệu ???!!! em thì thấy cái web này toàn đao búa không , chém tá lả , anh nào mà trụ được thì cũng toàn cao thủ nên tin cao thủ còn hơn tin mấy ông ở đâu không biết, cái biển hiệu nào ở đây mà chưa bị giang hồ đồn thì kể như an tâm nha.


nói thiệt từ ngày vào đàn đến giờ mình không để ý cái panel nào và không biết nó đặt ở đâu luôn đó, chỉ mới mấy bữa nay mới thấy nó chen ngang giữa trang thôi, không biết mấy ae thì sao?

thế gian hàng luôn top bộ hổng gấu hơn panel à, panel chỉ thấy duy nhất tên hiệu chứ chằng còn gì để phản án cả, gian hàng nó còn có vịt-gà-dao-thớt trong đó, ai cà chớn thì biết, còn vàng thiệt thì thích gian hàng hơn.

giả sử ĐP nghe mấy ae phản ánh nhiều, giờ nó có tiền vào đây mua panel giá hời chẳng lẽ không bán cho nó, còn nói nó tạo shop trên đây cho tiền tỷ nó dám không?



thanks

----------


## Diyodira

Nói về làm ăn to-nhỏ, thành viên mới-cũ, 1post hay nghìn post, riêng tôi thì tôn trọng tất, nói thật tôi chưa giám xem thường hay không tôn trọng ai, mình chỉ nói thẳng nói thật, 99% ae trên này tôi nghĩ là không ai hơn kém ai, chỉ có điều mình chưa tiếp xúc và đánh giá đầy đủ thôi, vậy nên tạo một phong cách đặc trưng cho diễn đàn, dĩ nhiên là không phải dễ và một sớm một chiều, thiết nghĩ Admin nên suy nghĩ và thu thập thêm ý kiến từ diễn đàn và đi đúng hướng, chậm mà chắc.

thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Thật sự là cám ơn các bạn đã trao đổi thẳng thắn trong những chủ đề như thế này. Nhưng mình cũng xin một điều là mọi người góp ý trên tinh thần cầu thị, xây dựng, đừng dùng lời lẽ nặng nề gây mất hòa khí.

Có chút quan điểm cá nhân, xin trình bày với mọi người. CNC PRO ngoài việc đại diện cho diễn đàn ra thì cũng là một con người, một thành viên của diễn đàn. Rất nhỏ bé, rất bình thường. Ngoài việc được ưu ái làm người đại diện, khoát lên mình tấm áo BQT thì CNC PRO không có gì đặt biệt cả, rất bình thường như mọi thành viên khác, rất tầm thường nếu so với một số thành viên trên này. Hàng ngày vẫn phải đối mặt với "cơm áo gạo tiền, hỉ nô ái ố". Do đó có thể trong quá trình quản lý diễn đàn, vẫn có nhiều điều không thật sự tốt, vẫn chưa đáp ứng được hết các mong muốn của mọi thành viên.

Trong chủ đề này, lúc này CNC PRO xin trao đổi trên tinh thần cá nhân, một người vừa là thành viên, vừa có chút ít quyền trong tay. Hy vọng là mọi người sau đó sẽ hiểu nhau hơn, có những ý kiến & hành động tích cực hơn, qua đó xây dựng được một sân chơi tốt hơn.

Diễn đàn nói chung và BQT nói riêng, tự đặt ra rất nhiều mục tiêu phát triển. Nhưng mọi mục tiêu đều cần phải có chi phí mới làm tốt được. Và dù là miễn phí thì cũng rất khó trong tình hình hiện tại. Khó thế nào, có thể CNC PRO sẽ trình bày sau. Với áp lực phải có chi phí để duy trì, phát triển. BQT đã cân nhắc rất nhiều, rất nghiêm túc để làm sao tạo sự thoải mái tối đa cho thành viên, tôn trọng thành viên & cố gắng đáp ứng nhu cầu thành viên như với chính bản thân mình, vẫn phải đảm bảo tính "free" như đã cam kết. Để chủ động hơn trong các khoản chi (căn bản là chi phí duy trì & nâng cấp diễn đàn, các khoản chi cho các mục đích phát triển khác như quãng bá diễn đàn v.v..), BQT đã phải xem xét và tìm ra các giải pháp để có thể có được nguồn thu chủ động. Không thể thụ động ngồi chờ các khoản đóng góp tự nguyện từ thành viên. Sau rất nhiền giải pháp có thể thực hiện thì trong thời điểm hiện tại, khi tiếng nói từ diễn đàn vẫn chưa thực sự có sức mạnh thì việc liên kết đặt quảng cáo là một giải pháp đạt được nhiều ưu điểm nhất. Nếu các bạn để ý thì các bạn sẽ thấy, gần đây diễn đàn có đặt quảng cáo từ google, gọi là Google ADS. Vị trí đặt quảng cáo chính thức là phía đầu & phía cuối của diễn đàn. Bên phải phía trên của SideBar. Dù nguồn thu từ Google ADS không lớn, nhưng trước mắt cũng giảm được phần nào áp lực chi phí duy trì.

Việc đặt banner cho các đối tác việt nói chung, thành viên diễn đàn nói riêng, như đã trình bày ở trên. BQT đã có trù bị & thử nghiệm công cụ để có thể quản lý & thống kê hiệu quả (thống kê lượt view & lượt click). Với những banner có liên kết dưới dạng http://forum.cncprovn.com/goads.php?banner_id=5 đều thuộc thử nghiệm này.

Về vị trí cũng như kích thước banner. Trước khi đưa ra mẫu BQT cũng đã tìm hiểu rất kỹ, cũng như đánh giá cảm nhận người xem chứ không tùy tiện, không mê muội vì chút ít khoản thu mà quên đi mục tiêu chính của diễn đàn là phát triển cộng đồng. Việc hiện các banner mẫu là để các bạn có thể hình dung tốt hơn các vị trí có thể đặt banner, cũng như nhận phản hồi từ các thành viên.
Để rỏ hơn về cách thức và có ý kiến chính xác hơn. Xin phiền các bạn *đăng xuất* (Log Out) sau đó tham gia diễn đàn với vai trò *Khách viếng thăm* (guest) để có thể thấy được sự khác biệt. Sau khi tham khảo xong các bạn có thể cho ý kiến của mình, CNC PRO tin là các bạn sẽ có ý kiến khác. Tất nhiên BQT không hề xem nhẹ Khách viếng thăm, nhưng đặt biệt xem trọng thành viên.
Vị trí banner có ảnh hưởng đến cảm giác của người xem, thành viên diễn đàn. Vốn không thích cảm giác bị quấy rầy, vì mục đích họ tham gia diễn đàn là để tìm thông tin, hoặc là một sở thích không phải để xem quảng cáo. Nhưng ngược lại với người đầu tư banner thì chính những vị trí "nhạy cảm" vậy mới là mục tiêu đầu tư. BQT đã rất khó khăn trong việc cân bằng bài toán lợi ích và cố gắng dung hòa sao cho tốt nhất có thể.

Về ý kiến đóng góp của một số bạn, đặc biệt là *Diyodira* mình rất xem trọng nội dung là chúng ta sẽ cố gắng liên kết với các thương hiệu mạnh về CNC, cộng tác & đặt banner thì hiệu quả cao hơn, ít banner, chuyên nghiệp hơn nhưng có thể tạo nguồn thu tốt hơn. Thật về vấn đề này BQT cũng như riêng CNC PRO cũng đã có những đánh giá riêng. Cảm thấy chưa đủ tự tin, cũng như quy mô diễn đàn chưa có sức ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến những đối tượng khách hàng của những thương hiệu lớn ấy. Nên chưa chủ động thực hiện việc cộng tác, liên kết.
Về việc lập các gian hàng, cung cấp thêm các dịch vụ giúp người bán tương tác tốt hơn với người mua, thực hiện việc đăng ký & xác thực v.v.. như đã nói ở trên. Diễn đàn vẫn đang chuẩn bị nền tảng để có thể thực hiện việc đó. Tuy nhiên việc thử nghiệm vẫn chưa có kết quả khả quan, nên chưa đưa vào thử nghiệm & lấy ý kiến. Khi đưa vào hoạt động, BQT sẽ thu phí xem như là phí dịch vụ với các thành viên đăng ký gian hàng. Các hoạt động mua bán qua chủ đề như hiện nay vẫn "free".

Một vài ý cá nhân muốn trao đổi cùng các bạn. Tất để làm tốt & tốt hơn nữa, BQT vẫn luôn cố gắng tương tác & ghi nhận các ý kiến phản hồi từ các bạn. Các phản hồi tích cực từ các bạn là động lực giúp BQT tự tin đưa ra quyết định, cũng như giúp BQT có được cái nhìn khách quan hơn về cộng đồng.

Trân trọng!

----------

h-d, huanpt, Mạch Việt

----------


## haianhelectric

Admin nên đấu giá banner, ai có giá tốt thì ở trang chủ, còn giá thấp hơn thì ở bia phải. Không có gì là không công bằng hay lừa đảo cả, làm không tốt thì nó như con dao hai lưỡi thôi, thể nên đầy người thừa tiền có giám quảng cáo trên diễn đàn đâu.

----------


## h-d

nên đấu giá là hợp lý, xí chỗ thì không ổn lắm, "tiền đẹp chỗ đẹp". cũng nên có quảng cáo để duy trì diễn đàn, em rất ủng hộ dù không phải là dân buôn

----------


## Diyodira

Admin chốt phương án xong rồi tiến hành luôn chứ năm hết tết đến rồi, đấu giá panel song song với 5 gian hàng luôn toppage.
Thanks

----------


## Trung Le

Em là lính mới,,em xin có ý kiến ntn..em suy nghĩ từ thực tế bên ngoài áp dụng vào forum này để forum mình tồn tại dài lâu..em xin nói:
 1 chỗ ngồi bán rau ở bất cứ loại chợ lớn,, chợ nhỏ,,, muốn có một chỗ ngồi để hàng ngày bán còn phải nộp tiền chỗ ngồi cho ban quản lý của chợ.. và theo em nhìn va nhận biết thi mục chủ đề MUA BÁN ở forum này  đâu khác so với 1 chợ mua bán bên ngoài..trong khi bên ngoài để có 1 gian hàng bán cố định thi số tiền bỏ ra mua cũng ko hề rẻ..và giá trị giao dich thương mai của 1 món hàng qua MUA BÁN của forum minh cũng đau pải la thấp so với bên ngoài đâu a(100k,,500k,,tham chí lên 30..50trieu). Điều này bác DŨNG GAMO,,bac DŨNG H-D biết mà..(em cảm ơn 2 bác song DŨNG nhé.). vậy ý kiến em là ai đăng chủ đề CẦN BÁN,, CẦN MUA.. nói chung người BÁN đươc hàng của mình giá tri từ bao nhiêu tiền trở lên(em không dám đưa ra định mức ạ) TRƯỚC là tinh thần TỰ GIẮC,, và TÙY TÂM gửi 1 chút gọi là tiền chỗ ngồi,,đến ban quản lý chợ( à quên FORUM) theo cách gửi mệnh giá của thẻ điên thoai,,1 thời gian ngắn sẽ thành 1 thói quen của các CHỦ HÀNG bán được hàng la chạy đi mua thẻ đien thoai....thi bác ẾCH( tên j ko gọi lại tên là hi..vv) lên và phải có THÔNG TƯ  thu phí bán được hàng vào quy định và thông báo để mọi thành viên biết.. ngược lai thì forum cung tạo 1 sự ưu ái j j đó (em chưa nghi đc) cho những thanh viên mua va bán... ý kiến em xin hết
--- À.....EM VÀ ANH ẾCH hay MẤY BÁC CHỨC TO Ở ban quan trị Forum  KO BIẾT J NHAU ĐÂU NHÉ các bác..em CHI BIÊT đến kaka ếch là em sai quy đinh bi band nick trước tết vừa rồi..

----------

CKD

----------


## TRI_THANH_CNC

cho e 1 chổ nhé,thanks

----------


## TRI_THANH_CNC

Khi nào có tính phí thì cho e 1 chổ nhé thanks

----------

